# Top 10 most influential aquascapers in the world



## NA-Fan (9 Mar 2012)

Great to see our very own George Farmer and Mark Evans on this list. Very well deserved!

http://www.scapefu.com/2012/03/09/the-1 ... pers-list/


----------



## Piece-of-fish (9 Mar 2012)

Nice one... With 3 being in the list from UK nothing good could be told about the hobby as a whole yet unfortunately. We are still way behind. I agree that those 3 people are most influencing inside UK. Well done


----------



## Tom (9 Mar 2012)

I think there are several more that should have made the list! (worldwide, that is).


----------

